# NJ winter outlook!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

All ur answer right here boys!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i am not even gonna click that link ....were screwed again:angry:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;565025 said:


> i am not even gonna click that link ....were screwed again:angry:


Come on.....its from a forcaster thats been dead on for years!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

"the nino" 

suprised theres still plow dealers in the northeast


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry guys its all my fault...i bought a plow before the 2006-2007 winter! From 2003-2005 its snow like crazy....40 plus inch winters! I should have stayed in my sandbox!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

haahahahahah


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

maybe the phills this year....maybe the eagles can do it....... maybe a couple 6" plus snows this year!???


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*NJ Weather*

I am not even going to look at that link. Just this week I was out in my yard in the building were I keep my snow plow equipment and I thought well its now the end of July, soon it will be time to start pulling out all of this stuff once again. I hope this winter will be ok after the last few years I'm really getting sick of the no snow. It seems like the northeast keeps getting screwed every year. I was at my local plow shop last week and the told me that the price of plows are going up just like they do every year. I told them I will not be buying any new equipment this year I have bought new plows and updated my trucks for the last four years and every winter has not been good. Well all you NJ guys lets hope and pray over the next few months that we get a good year.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel it guys its going to be a harsh one......get ready!payup


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

im praying every day for a good winter with plenty of plowable snow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T-4 months! I feel the winter wind!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-.../2008/08/the_strong_la_nina_domino_effect.asp

_
down for this boys!:redbounce_


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to clear up some confusion. The previous post was written by one of my blog readers Mark Vogan. I thought he did a great job analyzing the situation and I wanted to share the information with everyone. I know it's only August, but we are already starting to look at the winter and the early indications are that this year the eastern half of the country has a harsh winter. It could even be the type of winter where the snow-starved I-95 corridor folks are screaming for the snow to stop!

Im also down for this........:salute::redbouncepurplebou


----------



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

We are Due.... I can feel it


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hotair;569588 said:


> We are Due.... I can feel it


I like the way you think, i found a tree starting to change today!:bluebounc


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

saw the same thing today in NH.. WICKED early.... i would love to get SLAMMED AGAIN. a couple days inbetween storms would be nice tho.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hotshot4819;569771 said:


> saw the same thing today in NH.. WICKED early.... i would love to get SLAMMED AGAIN. a couple days inbetween storms would be nice tho.


Yeah i got so excited, i wanted to cry! LOL Im just looking for a better winter then last!:salute:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

we have some in our neck of the woods changing also


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

it went down to 49 degrees last nite ..................


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;571442 said:


> it went down to 49 degrees last nite ..................


Nice work gkm, the lowest temp in PA last night was 38 out of bradford. Its coming, the killing frost!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

we just need a hurricane of the coast to eat up some of the warm waters in the atlantic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell yeah. im, going to drive down to florida and start yelling at fay to get her ass up here!:realmad:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

may we can get her a boyfriend and make a few more out there and really cool things off


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;571623 said:


> may we can get her a boyfriend and make a few more out there and really cool things off


Agree, or get some upwelling going out there to cool things off!


----------

